# TS3 - Problem  -  brauche Hilfe



## harlekin12 (11. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

seit heute Abend habe ich ein m.E. eindeutiges TS3-Problem das ich nachfolgend schildern möchte.

Gestern Abend funktionierte noch alles einwandfrei. Ich habe seitdem nichts an den Einstellungen meines PC (Windows Vista) oder des Headsets (Logitech G35) geändert. Einzige Änderung: Beim heutigen TS3 Start wurde mir angezeigt, dass es ein Update gibt das ich auch installiert habe.

So werkelt nun TS3 in der Version 3.0.0-rc1 [Build: 14345], Qt Version: 4.7.2 auf meinem PC.

Seit diesem Update kann ich im TS meine Mitspieler nur hören, sie mich aber nicht wenn ich ins Mikro spreche.

Um zu überprüfen, ob das Mikro evtl. defekt ist, habe ich in der Win-Systemsteuerung den Punkt "Sound - Aufnahme" angewählt. Hier wird eindeutig als Aufnahmegerät das "Logitech G35 Headset" angezeigt versehen mit einem grünen Haken und der Bemerkung "wird verwendet". Unter "Erweitert" lässt sich das Mikro konfigurieren und beim Quasseln ist der Pegelbalken eindeutig zu sehen. Das Mikro kann es also schon mal nicht sein.

Im TS3 habe ich bereits mehrfach unter Optionen alle Einstellungen überprüft und natürlich auch den Mikrotest gemacht - leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe auch die verschiedensten USB-Ports meines PC ausprobiert.

Hat jemand von Euch evtl. nach dem Update auf die o.a. Version das gleiche Problem? Oder hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?

Gruss, Roland


----------



## kleinespegasus (12. Mai 2011)

Meine Partnerin hat ein ähnliches Problem. Bei ihr ist nach einiger Zeit auch keine Kommunikaton mehr möglich, weder von noch zu ihr. Ausserdem sinkt die Bildrate und die Latenz in z.b. WoW ins bodenlose (ohne TS3 um die 35-50FpS und Latenz unter 100ms, mit TS3 unter 20FpS und Latenz von über 200!). Sie hatte auch den RC1 auf dem Rechner.
Da das Problem auch erst danach aufgetreten ist, haben wir wieder den Beta 36 aufgespielt und siehe da, es ist gelöst. Scheinbar ist der RC1 nicht ausgereift genug. Würde dir also empfehlen, den Beta36 zu suchen, gibt da noch einige Seiten, die ihn anbieten und diesen zu nutzen. Die Updateaufforderung einfach ablehnen, zumindest solange du die Beta 36 nutzen kannst auf deinem Server und es kein neues Update gibt.


----------



## harlekin12 (12. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

danke für Deine Info. Ich würde ja gerne die Version vor dem RC1 installieren, wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich diese Version noch zum Download finden kann.
Hast Du nicht eine Ahnung?

Gruss, Roland


Update:

Dein Tipp war goldrichtig! ich habe die Beta 36 noch gefunden und installiert - und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei.


----------

